# Rund um Kakteen 2009 - 2010



## Echinopsis (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, dass hier ist kein Kakteenforum, aber es gibt sicher ein paar Leute, die Kakteen haben und auch ein paar Blüten zeigen würden, jetzt ist ja die Blütezeit.
Ich beschäftige mich hobbymäßig ein bisschen mit den Stachlern, daher mein Interesse.

Zeigt her eure Kakteen. 

Grüße,
Echinopsis


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Na, hat niemand was zu zeigen? :shock
Ok, ich mach den Anfang!

Grüße,
Echinopsis


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

...oder es traut sich niemand? :smoki


----------



## axel (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Boahhhhhhhhh Echinopsis 

Das sind aber tolle Blüten 
Ich hab mir 2 Kakteen gekauft und ins Moorbeet gesetzt . Geht das gut ?
Im Winter wollt ich die dann ins Haus  nehmen .

lg
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hey axel,

du hast sie wahrscheinlich im Baumarkt gekauft oder? Würde sie erstmal enttorfen. Moorbeet ist relativ, wenns dort sehr feucht ist musst du aufpassen. Stell doch mal ein Bild hier in den Thread, das würde viel weiterhelfen, dann kann ich dir auch die Gattungen und deren Pflegegewohnheiten sagen.

Im Anhang noch ein paar Blüten.


Grüße,
Echinopsis


----------



## axel (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Echinopsis 

Ich hab die Kakteen auf einem Wochenmarkt gekauft . :?
So richtig Ahnung hatte der Verkäufer nicht . Konnte mir aber sagen das die Kakteen auch mit Torf Anteil eingesetzt wurden.
Dann werd ich mal Morgen Fotos machen . Und was meinste den mit enttorfen ?

lg 
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hi axel,

die Verkäufer topfen ihre Kakteen in Torf, weil das das billigste Substrat ist, dass es gibt, da ja Gewinn erzielt werden soll, wird natürlich Torf rangezogen zum pflanzen.
Da im Winter Kakteen eine Winterruhe brauchen (da sie sonst vergeilen) bei unter 10 Grad, hell, kühl und ganz wichtig kein Tropfen Wasser im Zeitraum Oktober bis März trocknet der Wurzelballen sehr aus. Wenn du nun im Frühjahr neu gießt, wird das Wasser nichtmehr aufgenommen, der Torf zieht sich zusammen und ist hart wie Beton. Einfach den Kaktus nehmen, und mit einem scharfen Wasserstrahl so lange behandeln, bis nurnoch die Wurzeln übrig bleiben, da muss man auch nicht übervorsichtig sein. Dann 2-3 Tage liegenlassen zum abtrocknen (zwecks evtl. Wurzelschäden, sonst kann es zu Schimmel führen) und dann einfach ein Substrat anmischen, 50% grober Sand (wichtig grob, feiner wäscht beim gießen durch) und 50% gute Blumenerde (ich verwende die Graberde). Erstmal 2 Wochen trocken stehen lassen und dann langsam anfangen mit gießen.

Stell morgen mal die Bilder ein, dann kann ich dir konkreteres zu deinen Gattungen sagen.

Grüße,
Echinopsis


----------



## axel (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Danke Echinopsis 

für Deine tolle Erklärung !
Da werd ich meine ersten Kakteen  mal ordentlich versorgen !
Bei Deinen tollen Kakteenblüten gibts außer mich bestimmt demnächst auch noch mehr Kakteenliebhaber .

lg
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Axel,

danke für dein Kompliment, vielleicht stößt der Thread ja bei noch mehr Forenusern auf Interesse, bisher war es ja leider relativ einseitig (und da dachte ich doch, der ein oder andere hat doch nen kleinen dornigen Gesellen auf seinem Grundstück *hüstel*)

Bin schon auf deine Bilder gespannt morgen!

Wer mehr sehen will, kann auch meine Homepage und/oder mein Kakteenforum besuchen.
Homepagelink: www.echinopsis-kakteen.de.tl

Grüße!
Echinopsis


----------



## JoergK (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

leider hab ich diesen Fred erst zu spät entdeckt.

deshalb ist mein Kakteenbild schon hier gelandet.

unsere Opuntie hat(te) 9 von diesen herrlichen Blüten

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Jörg!

Wunderschön! Ist deine Opuntia winterhart?

Grüße!
Echinopsis


----------



## Dodi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Moin!

Ich musste noch ein wenig warten, bis unsere winterharten Freiland-Kakteen blühen... 

Hier die Ausbeute:

   

   

Opuntien auf unser Insel im Teich:

   

@ Echinopsis - ein Vorname wäre echt nett! 
Tolle Kakteen hast Du da und sehr schön mit der Kamera eingefangen!


----------



## JoergK (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hi Echinopsis,

hmm, kann ich Dir noch nicht mal sagen, ob die winterhart ist.

Hab's noch nicht wirklich versucht. So ein paar Minusgrade hat sie schon abbekommen, aber wenn's dann richtig Dauerfrost gab, hab ich sie immer reingeholt.


@ Dodi
Erstmal: super Blütenpracht, klasse :gdaumen

Deine ersten 2 Bilder, weisst Du, wie das Teil heisst ?
Die sieht genau so aus, wie meine.

Und wenn Deine winterhart ist, sollte es meine doch auch sein, oder 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*



Dodi schrieb:


> @ Echinopsis - ein Vorname wäre echt nett!
> Tolle Kakteen hast Du da und sehr schön mit der Kamera eingefangen!



Heiße Daniel mit Vorname, steht aber in meiner Begrüßung. 
Ebenfalls schöne Kakteenbilder!


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Daniel,

Du musst Dodi verzeihen, aber sie kann sich die Vornamen von über 11.000 Usern einfach nicht merken. 
Ein hoffnungsloser Fall 

@all - tolle Fotos 
- besonders die Freilandkakteen finde ich sehr interessant!


----------



## Dodi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Nabend!

@ Jörg:


> Deine ersten 2 Bilder, weisst Du, wie das Teil heisst ?


 
Jepp: Opuntia phaeacantha var. camanchica (kannst Du aber auch lesen, wenn Du mit der Maus über das Bild streifst... ) - Klick mal auf den Link für weitere Info - das Teil soll bis -25° aushalten. Steht bei uns schon fünf Jahren ausgepflanzt im Garten, allerdings überdacht!
Stimmt, Deine sieht genauso aus.

@ Daniel: 
Leg Dir doch eine Signatur mit Deinem Namen an, dann brauchst Du ihn nicht zu schreiben und alle wissen, wie Du heißt! 

@ Elschen:


> Du musst Dodi verzeihen, aber sie kann sich die Vornamen von über 11.000 Usern einfach nicht merken.
> Ein hoffnungsloser Fall


 
Ja, Alzheimer lässt grüßen...  

Schönen Sonntagabend!


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Servus Daniel

Freue mich endlich, daß Einer der sein Wissen, bezüglich Kaktus, hier einbringt 

Habe ja auch einige, aber leider ... wie, was, wann ..... :drunk
na ja, wir haben sie halt und pflegen sie, wie unser :gdaumen meint ... 
so ist es richtig ... 

Leider ist es jetzt schon zu spät zum fotografieren ....

Morgen werde ich dich mit fragen  .......

Ps.: ach wenn unsere endlich einmal so blühen würden


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Helmut!

Gerne, stell ein paar Bilder hier in den Thread, dann helfe ich dir (soweit es in meinem Ermessen liegt) bei der genauen Gattungsbestimmung sowie Pflegetips zu deinen Gattungen.

Grüße,
Daniel

Edit: @Christine: Ja, ist verständlich, dadran habe ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## paper (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Daniel,

deine Kakteen sind ein Traum, so tolle Blüten!

Dodi, du hast auch tolle Blüten.


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Servus Kakteen-Freunde, Servus Daniel

So nun meine Kakteen:

Problemkinder
   

   

 

Der Rest


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Weiter gehts mit den beiden letzten:

       

     

Alle Kakteen stehen bis auf den letzten entlang der Hausmauer und bekommen Sonne ab ca. 15:00 bis 19:30. Gegossen werden sie nicht, nur wenn es regnet und dann auch nur, wenn der Wind Regentropfen unter den Dachvorsprung weht. Sie sind alle in gekaufter Kakteenerde gesetzt.

Der letzte Kaktus steht Vollsonnig und bekommt auch Regen ab und ist in normaler Gartenerde getopft.

Lieber Daniel, möchte mich jetzt schon für deine Bestimmung bedanken und wenn du mir auch sagen kannst ob es lohnt die Problemkinder weiter zu pflegen, vorallem dann wie.


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Moin!

Also ich sags dirs nicht gerne, aber die auf den ersten 4 Bildern kannste in die Tonne kloppen. Die sind scheinbar vertrocknet. Es handelte sich im übrigen um Echinopsen, die brauchen zweimal die Woche Wasser, ein humoses, fettes Substrat und jede Menge Dünger. Aber der Abschiedsschmerz soll gering bleiben, wenn du magst, sende ich dir im Herbst (oder auch jetzt) benamte Junge mit genauer Kulturanleitung. Dann werden sie auch bei dir blühen.

Dann bei dem nächsten Bild, das ist kein Kaktus, sondern eine sogenannte andere Sukkulente, eine __ Aloe. Da schneide die grünen Triebspitzen (5cm unter der Spitze) mit einem scharfen Messer ab und stecke die in ein Gemisch aus 50% groben Sand und 50% dunklen Humusboden. Einmal die Woche gießen, den Rest von der Pflanze kannst du entsorgen.

Bei der Gruppenpflanze handelt es sich um eine Mammillaria , die sieht recht gut aus, könnte aber scheinbar öfters Wasser und Dünger vertragen (evtl mal in neue, nährstoffreiche Erde umtopfen)

Nächste Pflanze, die aus dem Stumpf neu ausgetrieben ist, ist ein Trichocereus, da würde ich die drei schönsten Neuaustriebe köpfen, die Schnittstelle mit Holzkohlepulver bedecken (wirkt antibakteriel und für einen schnelleren Wundverschluss) und anschließend in Vogelsand stecken. Du kannst auch die Holzkohle weglassen, wenn du in Vogelsand steckst, da Vogelsand Anis enthält, welches ebenfalls antibakteriel wirkt. Dann die ersten beiden Wochen völlig trocken stehen lassen, die nächsten beiden Wochen besprühen, ab dann einmal die Woche leicht gießen. Nach 6-8 Wochen sollten sich Wurzeln gebildet haben, dann in humoses Substrat (ebenso wieder 50% groben Sand und 50% humoses Substrat) topfen. Der Vogelsand hilft nur für eine schnellere und sicherere Bewurzelung.

Dann deine dornige Kugel ist ein Ferocactus, den würde ich auch mal in neue, nährstoffreiche Erde umtopfen und öfters gießen, ansonsten ist der ok.

Die ganzen kleinen Kakteen auf dem nächsten Bild sind Mammillaria gracilis, die sehen soweit ok aus. 

Nächstes Exemplar ist eine Mammillaria hahniana, auch mal umtopfen.

Die Säule ist ein Cereus peruvianus monstrosus, der sogenannte Felsenkaktus. Ist ein bisschen zu hellgrün, auch mal umtopfen.

Der kleine, der unten aus dem Topf kommt gefällt mir nicht so, hier handelt es sich um ein Astrophytum ornatum, welches starke Verkorkungen durch Schädlinge oder Verletzungen aufweißt, bitte in einen Extratopf rein mineralisch topfen.

Wichtige Frage: Wie oft gießt du? Deine Kakteen haben wenig Neuaustrieb.

Und Allgemein: Wer Ableger möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
Und wer mehr sehen will, der kann sich meine Homepage ansehen: www.echinopsis-kakteen.de.tl

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Sorry habe das zweite Posting noch nicht gelesen.
Dann wissen wir die Ursache, wieso sie nicht weiter austreiben und blühen, alle Kakteen brauchen einmal die Woche Düngerwasser!

Und die restlichen Kakteen noch zur Bestimmung:

Die mit den langen Armen sind Cylindropuntia subulata, sieht soweit gut aus!

Und die letzte Pflanze ist kein Kaktus sondern eine andere Sukkulente, ein Aonium, sieht soweit auch okay aus!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## holly1357 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

hi,

hier fühl ich mich wohl.... ich bin auch am sammeln.... 

bei mir ist es aber hauptsächlich die pachipodium mit sämtlichen varietäten..

hier mal ne kleine auswahl....


gruß holly


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Servus Daniel

 Danke für deine Bestimmungen 

Werde deine Tipps in Angriff nehmen 

Noch ein paar Fragen:
Welche Töpfe ?  Flach großer Durchmesser oder Tief/Hoch mit weniger Durchmesser ?

Gorber Sand ? Maurersand > den man zum "Verputzen" verwendet ?

Welcher Dünger ? unviersal Flüssigdünger oder gibts speziellen Kakteendünger ?

Und nochmals Danke


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Servus Helmut,

es kommt vor allem auf die Kakteen an, z.B Mammillaria gracilis braucht eher Schalen, da sie in die Breite wachsen, dagegen dein Felsenkaktus braucht einen tiefen Topf. Eigentlich brauchen alle einen tiefen Topf, bis auf die zwei großen Mammillariengruppen.

Sand kann richtig grob sein, da können auch noch kleinere Kieselsteine usw mit drin sein, der Grund: Feiner Sand wäscht beim gießen leicht mit raus. Maurersand sollte meiner Meinung nach geeignet sein. Es gibt zwar Kakteensubstrate beim Fachhändler im Internet zu besorgen (man suche unter kakteen-uhlig oder kakteen-haage) aber für den eigenen Kleinbedarf kann man das leicht, kostengünstiger mischen. 

Achso ganz wichtiger Tip an alle: Die Kakteenerde, die man im Baumarkt findet ist völlig ungeignet, da sie zu 70% aus Hochmoortorf besteht. Daher lieber Hälfte Sand, Hälfte gute Graberde z.B ist immernoch bedeutend besser als die "Kakteenerde" aus dem Baumarkt, und bedeutend kostengünstiger! 

Ich für meine Kakteen verwende die Standarterde von Kakteen-Uhlig, da bekomme ich einmal im Jahr von einem Bekannten meine Substrate, immer ca. 700-900 Liter. Da ich nebenher auch züchte und nachziehe brauche ich auch diverse Zuschlagstoffe wie Bimskiesel, Zeolith, Akadama usw. 

Grüße,
Daniel

Edit: @Helmut: Zum Frühlingsanfang verwende den normalen Flüssigdünger für Blattpflanzen (aus dem Supermarkt) dann im Sommer würde ich Kakteennährsalz vom Uhlig verwenden, einfach mal danach googeln. Aber wichtig: Ende August mit den Düngungen aufhören, da bereiten sich die Kakteen langsam auf die Winterruhe vor.


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hier noch ein paar Sammlungsbilder.

Zuerst sind die Echinopsen und andere Mutterpflanzen zu sehen.
@Helmut: Auf dem zweiten Bild, vorne Links die zwei großen, die auf dem Tisch stehen sind Astrophytum ornatum, so sollte deiner auch mal werden, die sind allerdings schon über 60 Jahre alt.
Drittes Bild sind die ältesten Kakteen in meiner Sammlung, mit ca. 120 Jahren. Jetzt weiß jeder woher mein Username kommt, die Teile heißen nämlich Echinopsen. 

Die letzten beiden Bilder wurden im Gewächshaus gemacht, vorletztes Bild zeigt meine seltensten Kakteen, das sind einige Mexikaner, zusammen liegt da der Wert im vierstelligen Bereich. Alte Ariocarpus-Mutterpflanzen usw. befinden sich im Gewächshaus.
Letztes Bild ein Auszug aus meinen diesjährigen Aussaaten vom Januar. Zu sehen Astrophytum asterias cv. supercabuto

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Servus Daniel

Danke für deine Tipps 

Die Kakteen werden sich in Zukunft sehr wohl bei mir fühlen 

Dein letztes Bild und der Name .....
"Scherzküberl on > supercabuto < na hoffentlich nie  < Scherzküberl off" 

Danke nochmal


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Viel Erfolg Helmut, berichte uns, wenns was neues gibt!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

hallo ihrs!
heute morgen gabs erstmal ein  und hier die dazugehörigen bilder.
ich habe keine ahnung, wie der kaktus heißt, aber die blüte find ich


----------



## Dodi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hi Katja,

wahrlich eine tolle Blüte! 

Könnte sich um einen Echinopsis handeln.

@ all:
Ich hab auch noch eine Blüte einer Opuntie im Angebot,
diesmal in rosa. 

   

Und nochmal die Opuntien auf der Insel:


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Moin!

@Katja: Eine herrliche Blüte, der Kaktus ist eine Echinopsis multiplex.
@Dodi: Das ist aber auch eine Pracht, in rosa habe ich noch keine. Weißt du den genauen Namen? Falls dir mal ein Ohr abfallen sollte...*hüstel* 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Ein paar Blüten von heute, ich hoffe sie gefallen euch.

1) Lophophora lutea
2 & 3) Lophophora williamsii
4) Weingartia carnosa
5) Nopalxochia phyllanthoides

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Und die neuen Baumarkt-Errungenschaften von heute.
Verschiedene Mesembs, u.a Lithops, Pleiospilos nelii, Hawortia, Fenestria usw.

Bild 1) Vor dem Enttorfen
Bild 2) Nach dem Enttorfen

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Bilder vergessen.


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

So, Schale ist fertig!


----------



## T.I. (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo,
hier mal von mir ein paar auf die Schnelle gemachten Bilder, leider weis ich weder um welche Art von Sukkulenten es sich handelt, noch ob die Pflanzen richtig behandelt (Substrat, Pflege) werden.

 
 
 
 
 

Blüten hatte bisher nur diese:


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Servus Tim

Kenne nur den Kaktus auf dem letzten Bild 

Weihnachtskaktus, gibts in verschiedenen Blütenfarben


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

@Tim:
1 & 2) __ Aloe variegata
3 & 4) Aloe spec.
5) Winterocereus
6) Schlumbergera

Grüße,
Echinopsis


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Servus Daniel

Schlumbergera hat mich jetzt ein bisserl aus der Bahn geworfen .
Habs ja doch richtig bestimmt


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hat schon gepasst Hemut!!!
Schlumbergera ist Weihnachtskaktus!


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

hallöle!
heute war ich bei einem hardcore-kakteenfan zu gast und wollte euch zumindest einen teil seiner töpfe nicht vorenthalten


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

das 3. foto wollte eben nicht, dann kommts halt hier extra


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Ein paar Blüten wieder.


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Wieder mal ein Paar.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Irgendwie isses doof Selbstgespräche zu führen, hoffentlich schaut überhaupt jemand in den Thread rein. 

Naja dann mach ich mal weiter mit den "Selbstpostings". 

Blüten von heute aus dem Gewächshaus:


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Servus Daniel

Ich seh sie mir immer an 

Aber heute schreib ich mal was dazu ... 

Sehr schöne Blüten, leider haben sie noch nicht das Duft-I-Net erfunden, sonst könnte ich jetzt bestimmt von den Gerüchen :drunk sein .

Aber so sitze ich hier in der Arbeit und kann mir nur deine herrlichen Bilder anschauen 

Ps.: Samstag ... alles klar


----------



## Eugen (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Nur zu deiner Beruhigung,
auch ich gugg immer wieder mal rein.


----------



## Inken (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Und ich auch!! 

Die Blüten sind überwältigend! 

Und jetzt, wo ich unter Daniels Anleitung meinen Kaktusreanimationsselbstversuch gestartet habe, hoffe ich natürlich, in zwei bis drei Jahren vielleicht auch eine Blüte an meinen Kakteen zu haben! :beeten Vorausgesetzt, sie haben das Skalpieren überlebt! 

 Und wenn hier keiner was sagt, dann nur, weil alle sprachlos sind...


----------



## ouzo (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo,

holt ihr eure Kakteen im Winter alle rein ?

Bei Dodi stehen sie ja den ganzen Winter draußen ( unter Dach), aber was machst du mit dem Kaktus auf eurer Insel ? Wenn die dort auch den ganzen Winter bleiben kann, würde ich dort auch welche pflanzen. Das hält doch auch garaniert den __ Reiher ab dort zu landen ?

Danke auch für die Pflanztipps, werde mich am Woende auch mal ans umtopfen machen (habe aber bisher nur einen Kaktus  )

Ach ja, natürlich sind die Bilder der Blüten ein Traum. Machen echt lust auch ein paar Kakteen anzuschaffen !!!!!


----------



## inge50 (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Daniel,

ich schau auch öfters hier rein 

Ganz tolle Blüten  da ist man wirklich sprachlos.

@Inken, ich drück dir ganz doll die Daumen, und freue mich schon auf deine 1. Kakteenblüte.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*



ouzo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> holt ihr eure Kakteen im Winter alle rein ?



Es gibt zweierlei, frostharte, und solche, die nicht im Winter draußen bleiben dürfen.
Dodi hat, soweit ich weiß nur frostharte Kakteen und kann sie somit, frei ausgepflanzt im Winter draußen lassen. 
Du musst dir eben frostharte Opuntien besorgen, die haben auch große Dornen und halten garantiert __ Fischreiher und ähnliches ab.

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Inken (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*



inge50 schrieb:


> @Inken, ...deine 1. Kakteenblüte.



Inge, das wäre der Hammer! 

Es waren drei wirklich traurige Kollegen: 

 

 

 
Fristeten seit Jahren ein Kellerfensterdasein, wurden aber regelmäßig zweimal jährlich gegossen...

Unter Daniels Anleitung habe ich sie dann geköpft und die Köppe in Vogelsand getopft.


 

 

 
Jetzt werden sie langsam wieder an Wasser gewöhnt und ich hoffe, dass nicht alles zu spät war und der eine oder andere vielleicht anwurzelt..:beeten


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hi Inken,

bitte zeig nichtmehr die alten Bilder, da rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch. Die armen Kakteen.  
Du kannst jetzt langsam mal die geköpften Stücke vorsichtig aus dem Sand heben und spitzen, jetzt sollten Wurzeln an den Stellen sein. Ich bin gespannt, schau morgen mal nach und geb mir Bescheid!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Inken (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Echt? Jetzt schon? 

Okay! Morgen wird gezupft!


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Nicht zupfen sondern gannzzzz vorsichtig aus dem Sand nehmen 
Zumindest die Echinopsen sollten weiße Wurzeln jetzt haben. Dann ein Gemisch aus 50% groben Sand und 50% gute Blumenerde (*OHNE TORF*) anmischen und direkt da reintopfen.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Inken (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> 50% groben Sand und 50% gute Blumenerde



Jepp, alles kar!

Wie schön, dass ich dafür...


> gute Graberde


.. doch nicht auf den Friedhof muss..


----------



## Dodi (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Moin,

auch ich schau hier immer rein, Daniel! 
Sind immer gaaanz tolle Bilder von Deinen Kakteen. 
*ganzneidischguck*

Wir haben nur noch die Freilandkakteen, die längst ausgeblüht haben. 
Leider ist die Zeit der Blüte immer viel zu schnell vorbei. 
Ach nee, halt! Wir haben ja auch noch den Cereus peruvianus auf dem überdachten Balkon, der auch immer so schön blüht:

   

Der Cereus ist auch schon gekappt, da er viel zu lang wurde - jetzt misst
er noch gut 2 m....

@ Astrid:


> Bei Dodi stehen sie ja den ganzen Winter draußen ( unter Dach), aber was machst du mit dem Kaktus auf eurer Insel ?


 
Wir haben ja auch Kakteen (Opuntien) auf der Insel im Teich und noch an anderer Stelle frei ausgepflanzt, nicht nur unter Dach. Da wachsen sie auch gut und blühen zuverlässig. Müssen nur eine gute Drainage haben.


----------



## axel (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo !

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Kaktus der heut in meinem Moorbeet blüht !

 

Der Kaktus heißt parodia ottonis



Lg

axel


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

@Axel: Das ist eine Parodia (Notocactus) ottonis

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hier ein paar neue Bilder für die stillen Mitleser


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo liebe Mitleser oder vielleicht auch Poster   ,

nun, nachdem die ersten Kakteen (Discocacteen) eingeräumt wurden, möchte ich euch ein paar Eindrücke im Bilde festhalten.
Die ersten Bilder sind aus meinem Gewächshaus, dort stehen meine Mexikaner und meine pflanzlich-botanischen Raritäten und Mutterpflanzen (jaja, Ansichtssache  ) Die Kakteen auf den ersten Bildern sind zwischen 10 und 210 Jahren alt. Täuscht euch nicht in der Größe.

Viel Spaß!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Zweiter Teil

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Inken (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Möönsch, Daniel... und das ist nur ein Teil deiner Sammlung? Waaahnsinn.. 

Und einige über 200 Jahre alt, Hammer!

 Aber sach mal, woran merkst du, dass die noch leben und nicht schon versteinert sind? 


Am besten gefallen mir die auf dem ersten Bild in Teil 2: so gar nicht stachelig und schön knuffig!
Welche Sorte ist das?


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*



Inken schrieb:


> Am besten gefallen mir die auf dem ersten Bild in Teil 2: so gar nicht stachelig und schön knuffig!
> Welche Sorte ist das?



Das ist Lophophora williamsii, da kann ich dir was besorgen und dir nächstes Frühjahr schicken. Im Volksmund auch "Schnapskopf" oder "Peyode" genannt.

Versteinert ist keiner, die sehen einfach so aus. Erkennen dass sie leben erkennt man im Scheitel (Wolle) und an den Blütenfeldern im Frühjahr.


----------



## Inken (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Daniel!

Meinst du wirklich, dass du einen von den dicken Knuffigen übrig hast? 

Kriegst pn! 

Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Asclepsis aus? Könnt' ich da vielleicht auch noch was abstauben?


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*



Inken schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Asclepsis aus? Könnt' ich da vielleicht auch noch was abstauben?



Da hab ich blos 20-25 verschiedene, das sind alles noch kleine Pflanzen, dauert noch mit Stecklinge!

Grüße,
Daniel

P.S: Kann morgen mal ein Foto nachreichen!


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hier nur für Inken die Asclepbilder!
Bild 2 ist die alte Stapelia grandiflora!


----------



## Inken (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hi Daniel! 

Herzlichen Dank für die Bilder! 

Du hast tatsächlich recht! Bild #1 kommt mir sehr bekannt vor! Orbea variegata, müffelt etwas -wenn ich mich recht erinnere- aber blüht wunderschön.. 

Und du meinst, die Stapelia grandiflora kann einen kleinen Arm entbehren? 
Sei vorsichtig mit ihr, schließlich ist das gute Stück so alt wie ich, was man -wie ich finde- uns beiden üüüüberhaupt nicht ansieht!


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*



Inken schrieb:


> Und du meinst, die Stapelia grandiflora kann einen kleinen Arm entbehren?
> Sei vorsichtig mit ihr, schließlich ist das gute Stück so alt wie ich, was man -wie ich finde- uns beiden üüüüberhaupt nicht ansieht!



Nicht nur ein Ärmchen. 
Nein, das Alter sieht man ihr/dir nicht an.  

Grüßli!
Daniel


----------



## inge50 (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo,

die hab ich im Urlaub gesehen

       

        

Lohnt es sich eigentlich Kakteen aus Samen zu ziehen, oder muss ich da ewig und 10 Jahre warten bis man was sieht?

Von einer gelb blühenden hab ich etwas Samen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Nabend Inge,

wenn du die gelb blühenden auf den Bildern meinst, bei denen es sich um Astrophytum ornatum handelt, dann lohnt sich die Aussaat auf jeden Fall.
Gerade Astrophyten keimen schnell und willig, und wachsen auch schnell. 
Wichtig ist, dass du mineraliches Substrat verwendest, grobes Substrat unten, und eine 1cm Schicht feines Substrat oben auf. Bedenke, dass Kakteen Lichtkeimer sind, und nicht mit Substrat bedeckt werden dürfen. Jetzt würde ich nicht aussääen, wenn du keine Heizmatte und Pflanzenlampe hast. Das bloße Tageslicht am Fenster (welches zudem UV ausfiltert) reicht leider in dieser trüben Zeit nicht. Was wir mit menschlichen Auge als hell definieren, ist für die Sämlinge Nacht. Sie werden aufgehen und dann vergeilen. Daher rate ich dir im Frühjahr (Mai-Juni) auszusääen. Du kannst über deinen Aussaattopf auch eine Frischhaltefolie spannen und festkleben seitlich, dann stehen die Kleinen erstmal unter gespannter Luft, Pilze und Bakterien haben dann keine Chance (sofern sie nicht im Substrat sind).

Und für die Interessierten die Namen zu den Bildern von oben:

Bild 1) Echinocactus grusonii mit Ferocactus glaucescens
Bild 2) Ferocactus hystrix
Bild 3) Melocactus spec
Bild 4, 5, 6) Astrophytum ornatum Hybriden

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Brr, was für eine kälte!
In meinem Winterquatier hat es derzeit 2 Grad Celsius, eindeutig zu kalt für meine Epis, unter denen auch Amisorten sind, die es wärmer möchten.
Daher habe ich heute angefangen die "kleinen" in einen etwas wärmeren Ort (15 Grad) zu bringen.
Ein Teil steht leider noch im Winterquatier.

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Annett (21. März 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo.

Auf den besonderen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren  hier zwei Fotos meines mißhandelten, aber trotzdem jedes Jahr blühenden Kaktus. 
   

Er ist etwas garstig/anhänglich durch die gebogenen Stacheln. Mehr als einmal mußte ich mich schon mittels Schere aus seinen Fängen befreien (lassen).


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hi Annett!

der sieht wirklich spitze aus! So falsch ist die Pflege garnicht, wenn er so toll blüht!


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Servus Daniel

Kann ich jetzt schon die Kakteen auswintern 

oder sollte ich die "Eismänner" noch abwarten


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hi Helmut,

hmmm, schwierige Frage!
Ich glaube in deiner Gegend ist es etwas kälter als bei mir hier, oder täusche ich mich?  Ich habe meine Kakteen und andere Sukkus alle ausgewintert, stehen teilweiße aber im GWH, dort kann ich den Ofen anschmeißen.
Ich würde mal welche rausstellen, aber nur soviele, dass du sie zur Not wieder reintragen kannst (oder unterstellen, Garage usw)
Gießen und düngen würde ich jetzt auf jedenfall schonmal 
Wichtig: Pass auf dass die Kakteen keinen Sonnenbrand bekommen. Alte Hemden / Tücher über die Kakteen hängen die ersten Wochen, oder schattig aufstellen.

Liebe Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Danke Daniel 

Dann werde ich sie morgen auswintern, gießen und düngen und schattig stellen ....

Und .......









Fotos machen


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Jaa, bitte Fooodddooosss! 
Ich kann welche hochladen wenn ihr wollt


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hier ein paar Bilder aus dem Gewächshaus.
Balkonien habe ich noch nicht fotografiert!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Und wo ist der Teich 

Super Fotos .... da ist aber einiges hinzugekommen ... als ich das Live sehen durfte ...


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Das ist doch der Kakteenfred 
Ja, habe wieder gut zugeschlagen seit damals :rot
Irgendwann weiß ich nichtmehr wohin mit den ganzen Kakteen, aber umso besser, kann ich dir mal wieder was abgeben Helmut!
Wie machen sich die Steckis von mir?


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Gut Daniel, sehr gut .... 

Morgen mach ich eh Bilder .... 

und Danke für dein Angebot ....


----------



## Inken (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe meine Stecklinge vor knapp zwei Wochen aus dem Kellerniedergang geholt und... schön sonnig nach Süden platziert!!! 

Denn das:


Echinopsis schrieb:


> Wichtig: Pass auf dass die Kakteen keinen Sonnenbrand bekommen.


..hab ich ned geahnt! Sind doch Kakteen! 

Nun sind sie auf eine Fensterbank mit Nordblick umgezogen...

Vorab wurden sie schnell noch fotografiert:  
 Die beiden Echis, 1. und 2. von links:   
Oreocereus trollii, 3. und 4. von links :   

Die beiden letzten wirken noch ein wenig schwach auf der Brust, bekommen aber jeden Dienstag ihren Düngecoctail. Ich hoffe, sie kommen wieder in Schwung.. :beten

Ganz liebe...


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Huhu!

Deine Kakteen sehen spitze aus, die haben sich richtig gut entwickelt!
Ich bin mir sicher spätestens nächstes Jahr blüht deine Echinopsis!

Liebe Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Wir warten alle ganz gespannt auf die versprochenen Bilder Helmut


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Servus Kaktusfreunde

Sind leider schlechte Bilder geworden, geschuldet dem eimerweise, heruntergekommenen Regen ....

Bitte um Nachsicht 

Vergleich 06.07.2009 - Links und 05.04.2010 - Rechts


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Na, die sehen doch sehr gut aus Helmut! 
Die werden sicherlich bald blühen.
Trotz des Regens würde ich ein paar Körnchen Blaukorn in den Töpfen verteilen.


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Nabend,

heute habe ich die ersten Blüten im Gewächshaus erspäht, leider war der blöde Akku gleich leer und hat nur für ein Bild gereich. 
Der Strombocactus disciformis wird dafür morgen abgelichtet.

Hier mal ein Blütenbild von Turbinicarpus alonsoi,

Sonnige Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Heute mal ein paar Bilder der großen Familie der Asclepiadacae

Duwalia sulcata ssp. sulcata
Larryleachia cactiforme
Duvalia parviflora

Greez, 
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Im Gewächshaus gibts wieder Blüten.

Heute von Lophophora diffusa (Bild 1 & 2)
Knospen an Lophophora koehresii (Bild 3, 4 & 5)
Der Rest sind Turbinicarpus valdezianus (da konnte ich fleißig den Pinsel schwingen, wird hoffentlich eine gute Samenernte  )



Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Heute blüht Lophophora fricii.
Gleich vier Blüten auf einmal 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Moin zusammen,

heute gibts Blüten von Pediocactus simpsonii, ein winterharter Kaktus welcher bei mir wurzelecht kultiviert wird. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Heute haben wieder einige geblüht...
(Ich hoffe ich langweile euch nicht mit den Bildern  )

1) Strombocactus disciformis
2) Turbinicarpus pseudopectinata
3) Lophophora koehresii
4) Pediocactus knowltonii - winterhart!


----------



## Dodi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hi Daniel,

nööö, Du langweilst nicht. 

Auch, wenn ich nicht immer was schreibe:
Sind immer ganz tolle Bilder von den bildschönen Kakteen-Blüten - danke!


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hi Daniel,
ich als "Kakteen-Banause" bin immer wieder fasziniert über die wunderschönen Blüten, die diese "Stachler" so schieben... ein wahrer Traum!
Freue mich schon jetzt auf weitere Blütenbilder


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Heute kommt wieder ein Schwung...

1-4 Copiapoa hypogaea
5-6 Pediocactus bradyii
7) Blossfelda
8) Lophophora jourdaniana
9 & 10) Lophophora williamsii
11) Lophophora dicipiens mit Lophophora texensis
12) Knospen bei Cintia knizei

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Casybay (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Echt Klasse , Daniel!
Was für ein Kakteenhändchen Du hast.


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

 Kakteenhändchen?

:scherz1


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Endlich bessers Wetter = Blütenwetter 

1 & 2) Turbinicarpus knuthianus - San Jose
3 & 4) Gymnocactus subterraneus var. zaragoza


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Sorry Daniel wenn ich mich da jetzt anhänge ... können wir dann ja mal verschieben 

Mein Kakteen-Rabatt`l

     
Sonne von in der Früh bis ca. 15:00 - Ausrichtung nach Osten


----------



## Casybay (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo,
hier meine Kakteen, weiss jemand von Euch den Namen?
Sind schon die Ableger von einer ewig alten Mutterpflanze, die leider verschied.


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

@Carmen: Das ist ein Gymnocalycium baldianum.

@Helmut: Mach ruhig, das sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Heute aufgeblüht, 

1-4) Pelecyphora aselliformis!
5) Lewisia (winterhart)


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Dank des guten Wetters in den letzten Tagen gibts heute wieder mal ein paar Blüten zu sehen!

1-3) Cintia knizei
4) Lophophora koehresii
5) Strombocactus disciformis
6-7) Strombocactus disciformis
8) Pelecyphora aselliformis
9) Rebutia spec.
10) Mediolobivia


----------



## Fluni81 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Huhu Daniel!
Ich hab sie eingepflanzt, halbe Erde, halb Sand..noch sehn sie gut aus
Nu regent das bei uns ziemlich dolle..ich mein mich zu erinnern, das Kakteen nich soooo gegossen werden dürfen..stell ich sie lieber vom Regen geschützt auf, oder macht das denen nix?

Der __ Akelei geht´s übrigens auch gut:gdaumen
gruss antje


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Ja, richtig, stell sie etwas geschützt auf, nachdem du sie frisch eingepflanzt hast!


----------



## Fluni81 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

..ok, dann geh ich sie mal eben vorm Ertrinken retten


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Ein paar Blüten von gestern!

1-3) Aztekium hintonii
4) Aztekium ritteri
5-7) Astrophytum ornatum
8-9) Astrophytum myriostigma var. columnare
10-11) Mammillaria theresae
12-13) Encephalocarpus strobiliformis
14) Lophophora fricii
15) Toumeya papryacanthus


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

...boah, das violett ist ja ne schöne, satte Farbe


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Danke Antje! 

Nachschub  :

1-2) Rebutia sputhutiana
3) Rebutia spec.
4-6) Mediolobivia spec.
7-9) Rebutia pygmaea v. violascens
10-11) Rebutia spec..


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Daniel,
traumhaft schöne Blütenbilder!
Wenn sie nur nicht so stachelig wären, die "Blütengeber"!


----------



## Corgula (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Echinopsis,
einen einzigen von den Pieksern hab ich auch.
Hab ihn mal auf dem Müll gefunden, bzw. einen vergammelten Topf übernommen. Vermutlich sind es also sogar zwei, denn es gibt rote Blüten und welche, die recht pinkig sind. Leider kein Weiß, was das wieder etwas ausgleichen würde. 

Momentan steht er draußen im Garten. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was es für eine Sorte ist, hab auch ehrlich gesagt, überhaupt nicht nachgeschlagen o.ä., denn wir nennen die Dinger einfach "Oma-Kaktus"...
Meine Oma hatte früher so ein Teil, überhaupt hat man sie viel öfter gesehen. Jetzt findet man sie leider altmodisch... 
Es ist etwas knifflig für mich mit Kakteen, ich hab nicht allzu viele Überwinterungsmöglichkeiten.

LG, Billie


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

@Billie: Das ist ein Epiphyllum ackermanni
Schöne Pflanze!


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Heute gibts wieder einen Blütenschwung!

1-3) Echinopsis Sheismic Shimmer
Der Rest sind Aztekium ritteri (zwei Pflanzen)..


----------



## MadDog (11. Juni 2010)

*Seltenheit - Kaktusblüte "Königin der Nacht"*

Hier möchte ich allen Interessenten meinen Kaktus vorstellen. "Königin der Nacht".
Seit langer Zeit im Familienbesitz hat er dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal 3 Blüten gleichzeitig.
Leider dauert die Blütenpracht nicht lange an.

Gruß an alle Kaktusfreunde

Frank


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hi Frank,

wir haben hier ein eigenes Kakteenthema, daher habe ich es mal hierhin verschoben 

Schöne Blüte..das ist allerdings keine Königin der Nacht sondern eine Echinopsis, die meistens fälschlicherweiße als Königin der Nacht bezeichnet wird.

In Wirklichkeit ist die Königin der Nacht Selenicereus grandiflorus.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Corgula (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Sind die schön! Da könnt man doch glatt in Versuchung kommen, doch wieder....!!
Aber nee, ist mir zu heikel, wegen der Hunde.

@Echinopsis: Dankeschön für den korrekten Namen, damit kann ich mich vielleicht doch mal auf die Suche nach einem weißen Pendant machen. 
Beim Staudenmarkt in Dahlem hatte ich schon mal sowas gesehen, war mir nur nicht sicher, ob's nun wirklich die richtige Sorte ist.

@MadDog: Die Blüten sind wirklich wunderschön! Aber ist eine "Königin der Nacht" nicht sowas schlangenähnliches, schmales, vierkantiges?? 

Verwirrten Gruß, 
Billie


----------



## Dodi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Moin!

@ Billie:
Du hast völlig recht, die Königin der Nacht ist ein schlangenähnlicher Kaktus - aber Daniel hat es doch auch schon geschrieben, das Frank mit seiner Annahme falsch liegt. 
Ist aber trotzdem eine schöne Blüte!

Hier ein Link zum Foto einer richtigen Königin der Nacht (Selenicereus grandiflorus)


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*



Corgula schrieb:


> ...vielleicht doch mal auf die Suche nach einem weißen Pendant machen.



Du suchst einen weiß blühenden Epiphyllum?


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hier noch ein paar Blütenbilder von heute!


----------



## Corgula (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Dodi,
du hast schon recht, ich war nur etwas irritiert, weil ich dann auch gleich gesucht hatte und auch im Internet beide Varianten unter diesem Namen gefunden hatte.
Vielleicht ist es ja auch regional unterschiedlich, wie die Pflanzen wo genannt werden.
Im Zweifelsfall haben wir ja zum Glück den Herrn Linné...

Und Echinopsis, sorry für die späte Antwort, wir waren ein paar Tage nicht daheim.
Das ist ja eine unglaubliche Blütenpracht bei dir!!!!
Jepp, ich hätte schon gerne auch ein weiß blühendes Epiphyllum, ich dachte, das würde die etwas pinkige Blütenwirkung etwas mildern. Am WE habe ich einen Ableger von einem zartgelb blühenden geschnorrt (bzw. getauscht), bei Blumen geht irgendwie die gute Kinderstube den Bach runter...*vbg* 

Viele Grüße, Billie


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo in die Runde,
bei mir blüht es auch...freu!!


----------



## spekulatius (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Echinopsis!

Ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier...trotzdem ... deine Kakteenblumen sind wuuunderschöööön. Wieviel mal düngst du sie? 

Liebe Grüße
Spekulatius


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

 Spekulatius

düngen tue ich jedes zweite mal gießen, das entspricht in etwa alle 3-4 Wochen, von Mai bis August, nachher wird nichtmehr gedüngt.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

...und da die winterharten Kakteen immer beliebter werden gibts heute mal ein Blütenbild einer winterharten Opuntia


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hi Daniel,
das Kakteenbeet vom letzten Bild ist super!!!
Sowas würde ich auch gern anlegen, 
aber die ollen __ Schnecken!
Wenn bei mit mal ein Kaktus vom Geländer der Terrasse fällt, hat der sofort Fraßlöcher von den Schnecken! Denen graußlichen Viehchern graut vor nix!


----------



## spekulatius (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Danke Daniel!

Eine andere Frage noch - die Opuntia, wie lange darf es denn Minusgrade haben und  bei wieviel unter Null hält die stand?

LG Gina


----------



## paper (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Echinopsis, du hast so tolle  blühende Kakteen!

Ich habe nur Blattkakteen, eine bescheidene Blüte, die Roten sind schon verblüht!


----------



## Inken (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Die Bilder hier sind wirklich toll!! 

Da ich zur Zeit bei meinen Eltern Blumen gieße, habe ich auch welche mitgebracht:

   
 Zur Größe: er steht auf einem Gartenstuhl..

Im Normalzustand ist er arg häßlich.. :? 
 wie er heißt, aber im Moment sieht er super aus!


----------



## paper (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Inken, der sieht toll aus, so viele Blüten!


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Kakteenfreunde,

ich hoffe, dass  meine riesige Opuntie auf dieser Seite willkommen ist, auch wenn sie keine Zierpflanze ist. Die Blüte habe ich heuer leider verpasst, aber in einigen Wochen wird sie mit den vielen, reifen Früchten ein schönes, buntes Farbkleid tragen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*



Inken schrieb:


> wie er heißt, aber im Moment sieht er super aus!



Aber du willst es wissen, gell? 

Das ist eine Epiphyllum "Deutsche Kaiserin" 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Ein paar Blüten der letzten Tage


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Moin moin,

die Ariocarpensaison 2010 beginnt!

Den Start macht Ariocarpus fissuratus var. hintonii

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Heute blüht ein Chamaecereus


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Daniel,
eine wunderbare Farbe!


----------



## Dodi (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Daniel,

immer wieder schöne Kakteenblüten hast Du zu bieten! 

Wir hatten früher auch jede Menge Töpfe mit Kakteen, bis wir keine Lust hatten, diese immer wieder im Sommer aufzubauen und im Herbst einzuräumen... Die Blütezeit ist ja leider auch immer sehr kurz. 

Na, jedem sein Hobby.


----------



## Inken (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Daniel!

Nach dem Kakteen-Abend gestern im Chat hier nun die angekündigten Bilder!

Zu diesem Kerl fehlt mir leider der Name:
   

Und das sind die fusseligen Triebe, von denen ich erzählte:
 

Will er womöglich blühen?


----------



## Dodi (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Inken,

als ehemaliger Kakteensammler (eher mein Mann ) kann ich Dir sagen, das es sich um einen sog. Astrophytum, zu Deutsch Bischofsmütze, handelt.
Die "fusseligen" Triebe sind m.E. wirklich Blüten!

Viel Spaß mit dem aussergewöhnlichen Kaktus!


----------



## Inken (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Dodi!

Der Name "Bischofsmütze" ist sehr treffend und auch die Bilder, die sich hinter deinem Link verstecken, treffen zu! Das muss er sein! 

Dann sind das also wirklich Knospen! 

Danke, Dodi!


----------



## Dodi (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Bitte,

gern geschehen, Inken!


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Genau, und ganz genau heißt der Bursche Astrophytum myriostigma.


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Mein alter Herr blüht auch mal wieder...Aztekium hintonii


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hi, an alle Kakteen Liebhaber !!!!!!!!!!
Mein einer Säulenkaktus hat einen Selbstmordversuch gemacht, und sich aus seinem Topf gestürzt !
Natürlich ist er in der Mitte durchgebrochen. Ich habe ihn jetzt einfach mal wieder aufeinander geproppt, und bandagiert, mit 3 Schienen und nem Mullverband .
Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert, und hat es geklappt ?????
Ist jetzt 4 Tage her, und der geköpfte Teil sieht noch gut aus. Die Bilder sind von heute nachmittag.
Danke für Tips und Gruß Jo


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo jo,

ist dein Kaktus komplett umgebrochen oder nur angeknackst?
Sollte er komplett abgetrennt sein wird das ganze nichtsmehr, dann würde ich direkt einen Kopfsteckling machen.

Wo steht der Kaktus denn sonst? Sieht sehr dunkel aus und ist scheinbar im Haus?
Teilweiße ist der Kaktus bereits vergeilt (dünner Wuchs, welcher durch zu wenig Licht und Sonne ausgelöst wurde).
Somit würde ich ihn künftig lieber ins freie stellen, vorher aber schattieren, da er sonst verbrennt!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo, Daniel, er ist vollkommen abgebrochen !! 
Außerdem ist er eine einzelne Säule, die Anderen, die man noch sieht , die dünnen länglichen sind ganz Andere. die ich grade erst geschenkt bekommen habe. ( vorne links und hinten rechts ). Die päppele ich grade auf. Es sind ungefähr 15 verschieden Kakteensorten in diesem Pflanztrog, er ist ca 1,30 m lang und 30 cm breit.
Stehen am Ostfenster, die Aufnahme ist leider besch.......eiden. 
Wie mache ich denn einen Kopfsteckling daraus ???
Gruß Jo


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Also: Das abgebrochene Stück ca. 5cm über der Schnittstelle abschneiden, 2 Wochen abtrocknen lassen, dann trocken eintopfen, zwei Wochen warten, dann vorsichtig anfangen zu wässern (einmal die Woche minnimal).
Bitte stell die Kakteen doch ins Freie..auf Dauer wird das sonst nix!


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Danke Daniel, schiebe den ganzen Trog dann mal nach draußen, sind ja Räder drunter.
Möchte meinen geschienten noch ein wenig so lassen, vielleicht klappt es ja doch.
Gruß Jo


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Sooo, nochmal einige Blüten der letzten Tage.
Alle Blüten sind von Ariocarpen.


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Ariocarpus bravoanus gibts auch in Blütenform


----------



## mimo (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Daniel,

vielen Dank für all die schönen Bilder! Eine tolle Sammlung hast Du da!
Meine Lust auf Kakteen wurde schon früh gebremst, als ich nämlich im zarten Alter von etwa 2 Jahren mit einem Kaktus mit seehr fiesen Stacheln kollidierte. Im Gesicht 

Aber Du hast da einige gezeigt, die anscheinend recht wenig Stacheln haben bzw. einfach ein sehr interessantes Äußeres. Am meisten angetan haben es mir
Pelecyphora aselliformis
Turbinicarpus pseudopectinata (was für ein passender Name!)
Cintia knizei
und
Aztekium ritteri

Sind die alle auch für Normalsterblich zu Kultivieren? Oder brauchen sie besondere Bedingungen, die man nur schwer erfüllen kann?

Interessierte Grüße von
Miriam (sich jetzt mal bei Wikipedia einlesend)

Edit: Na, da hab ich mir ja die richtigen ausgesucht...vielelicht gehe ich doch lieber einfach mal in den Baumarkt.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*



mimo schrieb:


> Am meisten angetan haben es mir
> Pelecyphora aselliformis
> Turbinicarpus pseudopectinata (was für ein passender Name!)
> Cintia knizei
> ...



Hallo Miriam!

Da hast du dir ziemlich die anspruchsvollsten herrausgesucht.
Evtl wären die anderen Sukkulenten (Lithops, Aloen, Haworthia, Crassula etc) eher was für dich?


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

...und hier noch ein Link für die sogenannten anderen Sukkulenten. Da findest Du einiges


----------



## mimo (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Hallo Echinopsis,
ja, vermutlich ist die Welt der Kakteen und Sukkulenten groß genug, dass sich für mich etwas findet. Vielen Dank für den Link! Du hast uns hier aber auch den Mund wässrig gemacht mit den schönen Aufnahmen.
Diese kleinen Federimitate haben mich schwer beeindruckt 

LG
Miriam


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Moin Daniel,
wie gestern versprochen... hier unser blühender Allerweltskaktus


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Inkens Lieblinge:

Die Stinker, extra abgelichtet für Inken


----------



## Inken (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

 Wow...

Wunderschön, Daniel!!!

Solch eine getigerte hatte ich früher schon einmal, aber die fusselige Rote sieht ja auch genial aus... :shock Hab' ich die jetzt auch? 

Danke für die tollen Fotos!


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

 Du hast jetzt beide.
Und nächstes Jahr zum TT (hoffentlich kann ich kommen) bekomsmt du drei neue Stinkis. 
Oder du fährst hier einfach bei mir auf der Heimfahrt mal vorbei und lädst das Auto voll.


----------



## Inken (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Ich würde mal sagen... beides! 

Die Stinkis sind wirklich außergewöhnlich schön!


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rund um Kakteen*

Dein Wunsch sei mir befehl!


----------

